
The Morning After: Startup Famous for 24 Hours - colinscape
https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-morning-after-startup-famous-for-24-hours-dab9d6b2c036#.y3iyqc6yo
======
bookmarkacc
Clutching back for another fix huh? In all honesty great article. Would have
liked to see it written after the 31st to see conversions.

~~~
cliff0rd
I wanted to get this out while it was still pertinent and relevant but do plan
on updating the article in a few days with those stats.

------
coffee
I'd love to see you write the book you mentioned at the end of the post. I'd
buy it :=)

------
tedmiston
Looks like you made it to #2 on the daily front page (bested only by
Zuckerberg haha) :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2016-12-19](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2016-12-19)

~~~
cliff0rd
Wow, I didn't realize it made #2 - thanks!

And yeah, I'll take that hit - kinda hard to compete with the
Zuckerberg/Freeman power combo ;-P

------
LaymanLab
Great read. Congrats on the bump - here's hoping you catch another wave :)

------
zubairq
If you write the book I'll buy it

